# Repair stands



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

I just picked up an Ultimate Sport-Mechanic from REI since I had some store credit to use up.  The stand seems pretty solid so far.  It's gonna be nice to not have to crouch over and/or balance the bike in weird configurations to work on my bike anymore. :beer:







What's everyone else using?  Has anyone used the ultimate stands before?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What's everyone else using?



Nothing. I'm counting on you to do my major bike repairs. You work for beer, right?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nothing. I'm counting on you to do my major bike repairs. You work for beer, right?



Something like that.


----------



## TheBEast (May 10, 2009)

I've got one very similar to that.....can't remember the make or model.  Love it, couldn't think of working on the bike without it.  You'll love it!


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

So far I'm loving this stand, it makes working on the bike so much easier.  My latest project went so much quicker thanks to having the stand to work with.  Even routine maintenance and adjustment is so much easier when the bike is held steady and you can bring the part that you're working on up to your level.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

I was going to ask about it in your other thread, then thought it is probably not worth it for me to use to just lube up the chain.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

If the only maintenance that you're doing is lubing the chain, then yes, a stand is probably over kill.


----------



## Trekchick (May 24, 2009)

At the moment, I have retrofit my terminator tuning stand to set my bike up.
Photo Cred - Alpinord(Terry Ackerman)

















Philpug has a similar set up,...


----------



## Trekchick (May 24, 2009)

This is the intimidator set up to tune skis in my dining room. 






Here is a thread on Epic where we discussed retrofitting ski tune stands for bikes.
http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/83839/question-about-the-terminator-stand


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

That's a creative way to reuse, TC!


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Nice retro fit TC!  How well does it work?  Does it hold the bike steady?


----------



## Trekchick (May 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice retro fit TC!  How well does it work?  Does it hold the bike steady?



So far I've been happy with this set up, and haven't seen any issues with stability.

When I got the Terminator Tuning Stand, I was extremely, and pleasantly, surprised by how sturdy and well thought out it is.


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> This is the intimidator set up to tune skis in my dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lot of skis!


----------



## Trekchick (May 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's a lot of skis!


That's not all of them.


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> That's not all of them.



How many skiers are there in your household? :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (May 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> How many skiers are there in your household? :lol:



Two. 
I tend to have "turn over" in my quiver, but my husband rarely sells anything.  You should see our attic with all of his "favourite skis" that he could never replace if he sold them, yet he never skis them.


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2009)

Enough of the skis talk, this is for serious cycling discussions only!


----------



## Trekchick (May 25, 2009)

Brian, I'll go to my time out corner.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2009)

Bri, does yors have some platic on the clamp area? I saw a Park pk-9, but noticed what I think was some plastic parts and not sure how it will be over time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Bri, does yors have some platic on the clamp area? I saw a Park pk-9, but noticed what I think was some plastic parts and not sure how it will be over time.



Yes, it has some plastic in the clamp area.  Seems really well designed, and I hear they have a really good warranty and customer service, so I'm not worried.  REI in West Hartford carries Ultimate and Park stands, if you wanted to check them out in person.  That's where I got mine (on sale).


----------



## big oz (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Park Commercial style like the one I use at the shop and a Trek Wrench Force.  The commercial stays put (it's like a 100lbs.) and I use the Wrench force outside or on the road.   I hate when stands wiggle around and for a so-called portable style, the Wrench Force does an awesome job.  Plus it adjust up real high which is a plus for XL bikes.  A good test to see if the stand is quality is to mount the bike inthe clamp and tuen it so it lookslike a vertical wheelie.  If the head doesn't spin, your good.  Also put a bike in the hardest gear and pedal the snot out of it..... see how bad the stand vibrates when compared to others.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know if my stand will pass the vertical wheelie test, but I'll have to try next time I have it in there.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 16, 2009)

Park Tool


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2009)

big oz said:


> A good test to see if the stand is quality is to mount the bike inthe clamp and tuen it so it lookslike a vertical wheelie.  If the head doesn't spin, your good.  Also put a bike in the hardest gear and pedal the snot out of it..... see how bad the stand vibrates when compared to others.



My stand won't hold the bike in a vertical position like that, luckily I haven't needed to hold it like that.  It doesn't seem to vibrate too bad when I pedal the bike in the highest gear though.


----------

